#ubuntu-s390x 2016-06-06
<cpaelzer> good morning
<jfh> good morming
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-06-07
<jfh> hiho
<cpaelzer> hohi jfh
<jfh> ;-)
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-06-04
<user____> Hi
<user____> Just wanted to shout out that I have managed to get Ubuntu 18.04 s390x running on Hercules from Linux X86_64
<user____> in case anybody is interested
<user____> anybody here
<user____> pwd
<user____> ls -al
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-06-06
<Bercik> anyone asked that guy from earlier about running ubuntu 18 on hercules?
<pppingme> I don't think it will
